# Speaker sizes?



## RichLo1 (May 31, 2018)

Hi, Both of my rear speakers blew out and were rattling so I unplugged them through the trunk as a temp fix. What size are those speakers so I can order replacements? 

Also, this is a 2014 ECO with the pioneer factory 'upgraded' stereo. If I want to upgrade the rest of the speakers with better ones, what are the sizes of the others? 

Lastly, which brand would you recommend for replacements? I don't want to add amps or anything, just direct swaps from the factory ones.

Thanks!


----------



## Chiliphil1 (Oct 21, 2018)

Here you go, this should list all sizes as well as replacement options. 

https://www.crutchfield.com/m_399/Car-Speakers.html


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I would not use the stereo without the speakers attached. I would reattach them and fade to fronts only. If not you will probably blow the finals and need to repair them or get a new head unit.


----------

